# String jig



## Mr.Moose (Sep 15, 2011)

Well I decided to dab alittle in bowstring building.

I got my jig ordered from Munch and I have built a couple of sawhorses and I bought a 10' length of uni-strut and mounted it on a 10' piece of 2x4.

I ordered some string and serving material so I'm just waiting for the jig, stretcher and material to show up. I'll take pics when I get it all setup.

Should be fun.


----------



## Andy. (Jan 12, 2011)

Mr.Moose said:


> Should be fun.


It is.


----------



## Deer Eliminator (Jan 21, 2010)

Yep you'll have fun! Been doing it 7 years and love it. 




Hutch


----------



## yakstone (Jun 30, 2008)

Enjoy. Building strings is fun and satisfying.


----------



## Hoytalpha35 (Apr 5, 2011)

Have fun! You'll wonder how you lived without being able build your own. What are you trying for material?


----------



## Mr.Moose (Sep 15, 2011)

Hoytalpha35 said:


> Have fun! You'll wonder how you lived without being able build your own. What are you trying for material?


I'm going to use some cheap BCY B55 to practice with. When I think I'm ready for a good string I'll use 452x.


----------



## Deer Eliminator (Jan 21, 2010)

Wise thing to start with. When I started I had a flimsy jig and and used 8125 gotta admit after I got it down I wished I used B55. Here is a pic of the jig I made to use now.







Just goes to show you can get into it deep!!!!



Hutch


----------



## Mr.Moose (Sep 15, 2011)

I suppose a person can get deep into it.


----------



## Deer Eliminator (Jan 21, 2010)

But it will be greatly rewarding



Hutch


----------



## Mr.Moose (Sep 15, 2011)

Here is a pic of the sawhorses that I built with a 10' piece of uni-strut mounted on a 2x4. Don't mind the boxes and stuff the back room is a junk room.


----------



## Deer Eliminator (Jan 21, 2010)

Your starting off better then me! I am sure once you get into it you will love it. If you ever need anything pm me. 


Hutch


----------



## Mr.Moose (Sep 15, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

Very fun to do , been building my own about 10 years now ..


----------



## rhythmz (Jan 10, 2010)

Just a word to the wise...give the uni-strut a try but be prepared to buy a 10' length of Super-Strut. It's only $20 so not a huge deal but the Spuerstrut uses 12ga. steel with higher walls for less flex...just keep it in mind. You can easily get Super Strut at Home Depot or Lowes.


----------



## Mr.Moose (Sep 15, 2011)

Mine is the shallow uni-strut but it is 10' long. Won't be hard to swap it out for the super-strut


----------



## Mr.Moose (Sep 15, 2011)

I exchanged the shallow uni-strut with the deep one.


----------



## Bownut400 (May 29, 2007)

Looks like a good start, If I were you I would mount the unistrut to the 2x4 on edge to give it more strength. I have had strings pop of because of the flex in the uni strut and backing material. I think you could notch the saw horse so it would sit in the notch and then you could take it down and put it away when you are done with it. Not trying to be picky just cautious, nothing makes me more mad than having a string pop off after I have a hour or so into serving and twisting. Good luck and have fun.


----------



## bireyn43 (Feb 2, 2011)

You will enjoy, a lot of satisfaction out of making your own.


----------



## Mr.Moose (Sep 15, 2011)

Thanks Guys


----------



## Mr.Moose (Sep 15, 2011)

I have a question on string stretching.

If the string your building is say for a 60lbs bow. Then why stretch it with 300lbs of tension. The string will only have a 60lbs of tension put on it when you shoot it. Wouldn't just 100lbs or 150lbs be plenty to stretch it when building it.?


----------



## Andy. (Jan 12, 2011)

300 gets all the initial creep out of the string in a very short period of time.


----------



## Mr.Moose (Sep 15, 2011)

Andy. said:


> 300 gets all the initial creep out of the string in a very short period of time.


Ok, thanks


----------



## Hoytalpha35 (Apr 5, 2011)

Mr.Moose said:


> I have a question on string stretching.
> 
> If the string your building is say for a 60lbs bow. Then why stretch it with 300lbs of tension. The string will only have a 60lbs of tension put on it when you shoot it. Wouldn't just 100lbs or 150lbs be plenty to stretch it when building it.?


Even though there it only 60lb draw on the string. The cables will have way more tension than that at full draw.


----------



## Mr.Moose (Sep 15, 2011)

My string jig and stretcher came today.


----------



## Mr.Moose (Sep 15, 2011)

Still waiting for my supplies to come in.


----------



## Deer Eliminator (Jan 21, 2010)

Bummer!!!


----------



## Mr.Moose (Sep 15, 2011)

I think Sandy has delayed the shipping, just waiting patiently.


----------



## fletched (May 10, 2006)

The only thing I am concerned with is that it looks low. I have mine up pretty high so I don't have to bend or hump over. Building strings takes a little time and if you aren't comfortable, it makes it miserable. I have the tops of my post about 48" high so I can stand up straight and build.


----------



## Vortex69 (Jul 8, 2007)

Comfort is very important but you can go too high. 

My first set-up (short lived) was suspended from the rafters so that the string was just above eye level. Thought it was the "hot set-up" because it freed up some bench space. Glad the first task was only to redo an end serving. It's amazing how long a simple task takes when there is no blood in your arms.


----------



## Mr.Moose (Sep 15, 2011)

Its 42" to the top of the posts from the floor


----------



## fletched (May 10, 2006)

Mr.Moose said:


> Its 42" to the top of the posts from the floor


That's pretty good, it looks lower than that in the pic.


----------



## Vortex69 (Jul 8, 2007)

The Munch rig is a very solid platform. You may have to look very close but, somewhere in this pic is some of Munches handy work.

Thanks Munch!!!


----------



## PeterM (Jun 24, 2005)

Vortex69 said:


> The Munch rig is a very solid platform. You may have to look very close but, somewhere in this pic is some of Munches handy work.
> 
> Thanks Munch!!!


Ok can you show or explain the arms with the arrows shafts in them, this is used how if you don't mind explaining what part is this used for, the the end serving?


----------



## Vortex69 (Jul 8, 2007)

PeterM said:


> Ok can you show or explain the arms with the arrows shafts in them, this is used how if you don't mind explaining what part is this used for, the the end serving?



I use a modified tag end serving methoud. Tags only revolve around their same color and have approx 1/8" gap between revs'. In order to keep good tension and keep the origin of the rotations eminating from the center of what will eventually be an 0.007" Halo wrapped loop serving, I need to alternate from one tag to another. To have the tags above the lay-up and easily accessable are simply a convenience.

Can't believe nobody asked how I get my string length when the posts won't rotate............?

Hmmmm......having trouble getting a close up pic of the process to upload so I hope the words are enough.


----------



## Vortex69 (Jul 8, 2007)

Finally got it to work...


----------



## wmt3rd (Oct 20, 2004)

How do you get the string length since your posts don't rotate? :wink:


----------



## PeterM (Jun 24, 2005)

Vortex69 said:


> Finally got it to work...


Ok i see now, thanks for the explanation!


----------



## Vortex69 (Jul 8, 2007)

wmt3rd said:


> How do you get the string length since your posts don't rotate? :wink:


You start with measuring the length of one strands distance around all four posts for a give string length. This doubles the accuracy of your lay-up. In other words, if you can comfortably measure to +/- 1/64" across two posts your new level of accuracy will be approximately +/- 0.008" around all four because you have doubled the distance being measured.

For a string using 1% additional material for the twist rate, the math looks something like this and can be tweeked for diff string material, end loop pinch angle, bundle diameter, ect.:

(desired string length x 2.02) + 0.285 = strand length around the four posts

You can stop there if you like or you can take it to another level and still get the 2X accuracy by simply measuring across the bases (or whatever feature you desire) to get to a desired string length. My approach was to keep the posts from rotating and simply measure across the posts bases to get to that final string length. To make this work you have to first, place the bases close together, measure across the bases, then around the posts. Second, move the posts about four or more feet apart and repeat those same two measurements described in the first step. You now have enough information to formulate a linear equation that works with the relationship between the distance around the posts and the distance across the bases to get to a desired string length...... y= mx+b


----------



## wmt3rd (Oct 20, 2004)

Very cool....thanks


----------



## Vortex69 (Jul 8, 2007)

Forgot to mention that anyone that has a desire to make a home made rig can. That person who plans on measuring around the posts can make a very accurate/cheap fixture with almost anthing laying around the house. The posts can take on any geometrical form and in any combination of those forms. They can be placed any distance apart (as long as you leave enough room to swing a serving jig). The only two main concerns to keep in mind are that the posts need to be sturdy enough so as not to bend and any part of the posts that come into contact with the lay-up must be verticle.


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

if your first couple don't turn out that well don't get discouraged some times it takes a couple to get your process down. I've seen you posting and asking lots of questions so I'm confident that you'll have a very small learning curve. Lots of people throw the first set away because they're not satisfied with them. That may not be you of course but don't throw in the towel if the first ones aren't up to your expectations.

Good looking setup you have there!
Hutch does a good job with the equipment I'm sure you'll be happy.


----------



## BowBaker1640 (Aug 6, 2010)

i would love to see more pictures of this jig. that is nice


Vortex69 said:


> The Munch rig is a very solid platform. You may have to look very close but, somewhere in this pic is some of Munches handy work.
> 
> Thanks Munch!!!


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

Mr.Moose said:


> I have a question on string stretching.
> 
> If the string your building is say for a 60lbs bow. Then why stretch it with 300lbs of tension. The string will only have a 60lbs of tension put on it when you shoot it. Wouldn't just 100lbs or 150lbs be plenty to stretch it when building it.?


So, if you cut the string why does the bow fly apart?? There is considerably more tension in the bow at rest than you realize. The limbs on most bows are actually straight!!!

Generally I don't think there is 300# of tension in the bow at rest, but it is probably more than two hundred. Also most of the string stretching is not cause by the tension in the bow. It is caused by the shock of the string and cable stopping the bow from flying apart. The string has to have some bungee action in it to decelerate to limbs, etc. This stopping condition can be several hundred pounds of impact. If you want to see how much force that is just pull you bow back and shoot it so the limb hits a solid object.:sad:


----------



## Vortex69 (Jul 8, 2007)

BowBaker1640 said:


> i would love to see more pictures of this jig. that is nice


The pics above pretty much visually cover the functional properties of my lay-up jig. The streatching components, on the other hand, were simply a bunch of pieces welded together with the help of my neighbor (sorry Munch...tossed your stuff). They are a straight forward funtional build using some ideas that I got from the guys here. They are nothing special and would bet that most are as good or better than mine. If you are planning on building your own stuff I would highly recomend sifting thru this forum for ideas. Lots of good stuff here.


----------



## 3SixtyOutdoors (Sep 14, 2012)

how about an update. always like to see peoples setups


----------



## Mr.Moose (Sep 15, 2011)

Here are a couple of pic of the string and cables I made for my 2012 Supra, not the greatest shots with the camera.


----------



## IDABOW (Mar 28, 2005)

So how are you liking the Munch jig? Thinking about getting this set, as I have 7 bows in the house. Building strings is something I've always wanted to do.


----------



## Vortex69 (Jul 8, 2007)

The munch stuff is very solid and is a great set up for low volume string making.


----------



## Mr.Moose (Sep 15, 2011)

I like it alot very sturdy and easy to use.


----------

